# cyp macranthum alba



## Dido (May 27, 2013)

this is a first time bloomer for me, as I was not so succesfull with macranthum in the past at least I did not loose one now for years. 

bud not fully open 




and open 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JPMC (May 27, 2013)

Very nice. I recently bought one and am still learning its needs. Do you have any tips? I have read that they are intolerant of too much moisture.


----------



## eggshells (May 27, 2013)

Very nice dido.


----------



## Dido (May 27, 2013)

not all about that intollerant only in winter I think. 
Have learned that for me they do best in inorganic and fully covered in winter. 
Some kinds are really sensitive for winter moisture and some are not happy with higher temps on roots. 
Mostly perlite/Seramis and 10% organic I have them in.


----------



## dodidoki (May 27, 2013)

Just wonderful!!!!


----------



## parvi_17 (May 27, 2013)

That's fantastic! Another one that's been on my wishlist for a while.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2013)

Sweet.


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2013)

Good job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 27, 2013)

Nice and white!


----------



## biothanasis (May 31, 2013)

very very nice!


----------

